# 2 x 9month old foals



## Little Nell (29 March 2013)

Posting on behalf of a friend.  2 x 9 month old dutch warmblood foals missing presumed stolen from field in Braidwood, nr Carluke, South Lanarkshire yesterday (28/3/13).  One bay filly, one skewbald colt.  Police have been notified, if you have any info please contact police.  I will post crime ref no when i have this info.  Vehicle or vehicles were seen by others in the area acting suspiciously, I will post more info as i get the facts. thankyou


----------



## Little Nell (29 March 2013)

Just to add both are microchipped and are actually 10 months old not 9 as previously stated.  The owner is understandably devastated, please keep your eyes open.  They are both well bred, much loved, quality animals thankyou x


----------



## DebbieCG (29 March 2013)

Really sorry to hear this.  Have you contacted and informed your nearest Horsewatch Group?  This is Horsewatch Scotland on FB:

http://en-gb.facebook.com/pages/Horsewatch-Scotland/140119279350021

Are all the surrounding areas/fields/countryside being checked in case they have escaped from their field?  

Contact all the local riding establishments/farms/yards and feed stores to put out the alert.


----------



## Little Nell (29 March 2013)

Thanks Debbie, I have posted to horsewatch as you suggested, local area has been searched, there is a large tightknit horse community in the area and they have all been made aware as have local feedstores who are sharing.  Heres another pic of colt who has very distinctive markings  
	
	
		
		
	


	




and filly






thankyou


----------



## DebbieCG (29 March 2013)

Also inform Stolen Horse Register - they will put details on

Try contacting Tracing Equines on FB or their website


----------



## jinglejoys (29 March 2013)

Hope they are found OK (Though why anyone should bother stealing when they can get them for nothing! )


----------



## Skipadeedooda (29 March 2013)

This is being shared round Aberdeenshire via FB. I hope they are found soon safe and well.


----------



## POLLDARK (29 March 2013)

jinglejoys said:



			Hope they are found OK (Though why anyone should bother stealing when they can get them for nothing! )
		
Click to expand...

They look very good quality & there is always a market for quality.


----------



## Little Nell (29 March 2013)

Horsewatch Scotland Have just spoken to Lanark Police and 2 foals have been reported as found. Owners have been informed and are en-route to see if they are theirs! Incident Ref: SP/20130323-1370


----------



## Little Nell (29 March 2013)

FOUND!!


----------



## Skipadeedooda (29 March 2013)

Brilliant news!


----------



## Little Nell (29 March 2013)

Found in a wooded area near braidwood and are currently on their way home  Thank you all for your help x


----------



## FionaM12 (29 March 2013)

What a relief.  Is it believed they were stolen and dumped, or just escaped and strayed?

So glad they've been found though.


----------



## DebbieCG (29 March 2013)

Great news - what a relief! x


----------



## Queenbee (30 March 2013)

Fab news


----------



## Little Nell (30 March 2013)

Thanks everybody, no idea how the came to be where they were found.  Owner is delighted they are home and is now thinking about installing a tracking system on them ha ha.  I love happy endings


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2013)

wow well done to all involved.

 I only saw the missing just now a day later and they have been found.





 I hope she can maybe freeze mark them as soon as they can be


----------



## Rollin (30 March 2013)

Fantastic news.


----------

